# Planning Application - Renewal



## pele10 (27 Nov 2012)

In 2005, planning permission was granted for a site that my Dad bought in 2006. The intention was to build a house on the site and sell it on. This did not happen and the site remains the same as it was when it was bought. My Dad has since died although there was a deal for someone else to buy it, they have since come in with an offer a lot lower than was agreed in that deal. The planning permission ran out in 2011 so this could one reason they offered a lot less.
What now are the options? His estate is still being resolved as he had no will. We still have the orginal site drawings etc, can we just proceed with a nenewal application to the local council? what are the costs and could it be rejected as I know planning laws are getting tighter for rural areas?


----------



## threebedsemi (27 Nov 2012)

You would have been able to apply for a extension of the duration of the original planning before it lapsed (I think 'withered' is the correct terminology) but that boat has sailed and your only option now is to apply for a new planning application
The fact that planning was recently granted will be in your favour in this regard. However, it is possible that the relevant Local Authority Development Plan has changed/been updated in the meantime and some of these changes may affect the site (for instance, it might now be designated as 'under urban influence' or whatever).
Any change in this regard may make it more difficult to obtain a new planning permission.

You need to talk to a professional familiar with the area who will be able to explain this to you. He/she will also be able to advise you on any outstanding ownership issues. 

You may also arrange a pre-planning meeting with the relevant Local Authority planner. Bring all the information which you can gather to this meeting.


www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## shoestring (27 Nov 2012)

I would agree with threebedsemi. The first step would be the free pre-planning meeting with the area planner. If the site is in an unzoned rural area local needs could also apply.


----------



## pele10 (28 Nov 2012)

Ok thanks for the replies


----------



## kcb (28 Nov 2012)

Hopefully it's ok to tag onto this thread a question I have ...

Does anyone have experience renewing an approved planning permission with Cork County Council?

How long did it take?


----------



## lowCO2design (30 Nov 2012)

can be a week, can be eight weeks it depends on the situation


----------

